# Aspen-Hysys 7.1 (2009) In Aspen-1 complete CD



## عثمان الراوي (11 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH THE LATEST ASPEN-HYSES 7.1 2009​ 
برنامج اسبن هايسز ضمن مجموعة اسبن الجديدة يمكن تحميلها باستخدام برنامج بتلورد من الرابط التالي​ 
http://www.bitlord.com/BitLord_1.01.exe​ 

اولا نصب بتلورد ثم اضغط على الايكون المرفق الخاص باسبن هايسز (torrent)وابدا تحميل المجموعة الكاملة لاسبن​ 
البرنامج الجديد لاسبن هايسز يتميز بانه يضم فلود باكج كثيره وجديده تسهل حل كثير من المشاكل​ 
المجموعة كبيرة وتضم اكبر من خمسه كيكا ولكن ميزات بتلورد انه ممكن تكملة التحميل في اي وقت ​


----------



## م كيمياء (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nawel23 (22 يناير 2010)

many thankkkkkkkkkks dear


----------



## nawel23 (25 يناير 2010)

i's too difficult to download it from torrent!! if u can please upload links in an other site to download directly from a server!! many thannnnnnnnkkkkkss


----------



## خالد عثمان محمد (25 يناير 2010)

thank you,,,,,,,


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

thanks dear


----------



## shekapom (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## hkaim (19 فبراير 2010)

j'ai pas compris comment se fait le téléchargement
aide moi SVP


----------



## العجمىى (19 فبراير 2010)

*thanks*


----------



## lokmane21200 (20 فبراير 2010)

to download hysys, you have downlaod bitlord, you can find it immediatly in google, after you have to use the link to start donwload. the problem of tprrent that its depend for the number of pple using this likn, in the same time


----------



## hkaim (20 فبراير 2010)

i want some exemples with hysys
distillation simulation 
absorption simulation
heat exangher simulation
thankx for alll


----------



## khaledrahouma (16 أبريل 2010)

100100


----------



## USAZA (7 مايو 2010)

bitloard may not be safe since it uploads from your computer in the same time you are downloading ...this can be dangerous!


----------



## هائل راشد (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا" أخي ولكن البرنامج يطلب الليسنس أو إذا فيه شي طريقة للتنزيل غير المعروفة


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## soby (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you ! but are the license files included in this package ?


----------



## mag1979 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

Salamo Alikom
(links to Aspen 7.1 (2009
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145814/458010e/Asp...part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145826/3b47b45/Asp...part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145843/9fa47e4/Asp...part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145847/73d3604/Asp...part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145852/b332458/Asp...part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145857/372e9dd/Asp...part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145858/2e20114/Asp...part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145862/da42a2c/Asp...part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145871/7ec2c5e/Asp...part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145890/b848c3a/Asp...part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62145895/376c1bd/Asp...part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62146025/d545b7a/Asp...part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62146030/7f9e3c7/Asp...part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/62146038/e20fd57/Asp...part14.rar.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على التقسيم وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير .........


----------



## حمودي الحمود (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## jassim78 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري تحميل النسخة


----------



## amine48 (17 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## supermhr (29 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز 
ولكن بعد أن حملت aspen hysys عم حاول نصبه بيبدء التنصيب وبعدين بيعطيني 
رسالة خطأ وبيوقف وما بعرف شو المشكلة 
اذا بتعرف الحل يا ريت تساعدني


----------



## iraq ocean (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك لكن مافي ملف للهايسس 7.1 ضمن البرنامج ومع البحث ميظهر


----------



## ahmed al-hafidh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز
ياريت الاخوة في اشراف الموقع ان يضعوا امكانية انه يمكن رفع البرامج المهمة وتبقى لا تمسح اي مثل رابدشير ولكن في المنتدى نفسه حتى يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة القصوى لانه كل يوم نحصل على ارتباط للبرامج المهمة وثاني يوم يختفي لذا ارجو منح هذه الخاصية اهتمام لانه تعبنا من التدوير على هذه البرامج بدون ان نصل الى حل ... وشكرا جزيلا على التطويرات التي حصلت لذا ارجو ان تكملوا جميلكم هذا وتضعوا هذه الخدمة.


----------

